
Request for Advice: How to interact with memes in the work place - Neetpeople
TLDR:  Looking for tips to finding the appropriate level of memeing at work.<p>Memes seem to be a biological drive, so as technology becomes more and more efficient (IMing, Social Media, etc.) Memes become more and more prevelant among the general populace and especially the work place.<p>We can see this &quot;normification&quot; through the filtering of memes by The internet funnel of memeing: 4chan =&gt; Facebook 
(or whatever intermediate websites&#x2F;steps in between)<p>Let&#x27;s say you are a fan of more risque memes: (Abstract Pepe, Smug Pepe, High Test, Arch Linux etc.), how can one take the temperature of their work environment as to not stand out too much?<p>How does one find a work culture that will help you express yourself in the most lazy and beautiful way possible (i.e. through preferred memes).<p>People have their tastes, and no one wants to offend their work collegues, yet no one wants to feel stifled in their expression.<p>I feel as though in most proper work places, memeing is limited to &#x2F;giphy in slack channels and pushing boundaries is frowned upon (for good reason?). Perhaps common sense says only DM your memes to people you trust. But don&#x27;t clandestine memes go against a culture of inclusivity?<p>Are there any ways to find out the memeing culture at a company before joining? Is the only solution to try and create a startup with the appropriate level of dank memes from day one? How do you select engineers who have the proper taste in memes? Is that discrimination?<p>I feel as though memes matter because they define the level of abstraction that a company is willing to take as to the importance of their product. I apologize for wasting anyone&#x27;s time if I&#x27;m the only person who cares about these sorts of things.
======
dustinpkane
This is not appropriate for hackernews bro

